
Install Kubernetes in one command line - fanux
https://github.com/fanux/sealos/blob/develop/README_en.md
======
fanux
$ wget -c [https://sealyun.oss-cn-
beijing.aliyuncs.com/latest/sealos](https://sealyun.oss-cn-
beijing.aliyuncs.com/latest/sealos) && \ chmod +x sealos && mv sealos /usr/bin

$ wget -c [https://sealyun.oss-cn-
beijing.aliyuncs.com/7b6af025d4884fdd...](https://sealyun.oss-cn-
beijing.aliyuncs.com/7b6af025d4884fdd5cd51a674994359c-1.18.0/kube1.18.0.tar.gz)

# install kubernetes HA cluster $ sealos init --passwd 123456 \ \--master
192.168.0.2 --master 192.168.0.3 --master 192.168.0.4 \ \--node 192.168.0.5 \
\--pkg-url /root/kube1.18.0.tar.gz \ \--version v1.18.0

